# Penny our new Westie/Scottie cross



## leaky5

Penny is 11 weeks old, being good as gold so far (should not have said that)


----------



## new westie owner

Penny is gorgeous


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: Congratulations


----------



## leaky5

We have had 2 Westies before, but both had skin trouble. So we thought we would try something, just slightly different.


----------



## thronesfan

Adorable!


----------



## magicmike

Cute pics, I like how the head just pops out :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Awwwwww !! She's just too cute!!
Lovely name too


----------



## BeagleOesx

Awww she's gorgeous, she's got a look of mischief about her - do you need my address to put on that box so you can send her to me? :lol:


----------



## leaky5

Labrador Laura said:


> Awwwwww !! She's just too cute!!
> Lovely name too


Took a while to choose the name, 5 of us all inputting ideas.

We had been saving up with the penny jar, so seemed appropriate.


----------



## portiaa

She's gorgeous!:001_wub:


----------



## 912142

Bet you she will be a feisty wee thing.


----------



## leaky5

Penny's new best friend, Sherry


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum

Absolutely gorgeous!!!

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## rose

Cute little girl, looks a tad cheeky though!!:thumbup:


----------



## leaky5

It's my box and no one else's !!


----------



## Guest

Beautiful pup on a fairtrade box... that's a civilised upbringing. Bet your older dog is getting a 2nd chilhood!


----------



## Quinzell

Oh my, she is adorable!


----------



## leaky5

househens said:


> Beautiful pup on a fairtrade box... that's a civilised upbringing. Bet your older dog is getting a 2nd chilhood!


We only have the one dog, lost our last Westie about 2 years ago.

Boxes, one of the cheapest toys going and you can recycle them when done.


----------



## leaky5

LouiseH said:


> Oh my, she is adorable!


Most of the time !!!. She did get quite a lot of attention on here first park walk yesterday.


----------



## new westie owner

Gorgeous girl


----------



## leaky5

A couple of videos of Penny having a mad 5 minutes today,

Penny mad 5 minutes 1 - YouTube

Penny mad 5 minutes 2 - YouTube


----------



## leaky5

One of the best places in the area for puppy socalising. Westley Heights, Langdon Hills In Essex.


----------



## leaky5

Sorry you will all be fed up with pictures of Penny soon.

My 10 year old took this one and I really like it.


----------



## suzy93074

Awwww she is adorable  xx


----------



## KathyPlaskow

Penny is one cute little dog.


----------



## leaky5

16 weeks old now.


----------



## BeagleOesx

Awww she's gorgeous & growing fast


----------



## Catz1

I am a HUGE fan of Scottie crosses and I gotta say your girl is just beautiful!

I had a Cairn terrier/ Scottie Cross who past away a few years ago. He was the best, most intelligent and loving dog I've ever owned. I hope to get another similar mix in the future 

My Biggy sitting pretty and looking quite grey in this picture 









Post more pictures soon please!!


----------



## rhflan

leaky5 said:


> Sorry you will all be fed up with pictures of Penny soon.
> 
> My 10 year old took this one and I really like it.


I absolutely LOVE this pic! With her paw reaching like that...


----------



## leaky5

Penny wishing she was a bit bigger, not that is really stops her playing with any dog in sight.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Awww what an adorable pup.


----------



## Petspoint

That's so cute! We're about to get a white westie. Congrats


----------



## Toby P

Oh she is adorable! I feel I may need to dog nap her!


----------



## leaky5

Penny at 6 months. Thought it was time for her first cut. We thought she was all fur.










Oh dear, better watch out or it will be diet time soon !!


----------



## Blade

Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## new westie owner

Gorgeous girl : )


----------



## leaky5

Get out of my garden !!!!!!


----------



## BeagleOesx

Awww poor Penny, being tormented by the cat


----------



## Hanlou

Bless her - she's a real cutie! Lovely girl xx


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

She is gorgeous. 

I can't wait to finally get a camera and take pics of mine.


----------



## leaky5

Penny and Bailey. 
Bit of a baptism of fire for Bailey, she is the first dog he has meet since leaving his litter. She was not to bad with him, just tried to dominate him a bit.
He is a Caviler / Bichon cross.


----------



## madaboutgreys

Dog in a box - priceless!!!


----------



## happysaz133

What an adorable little girl!


----------



## leaky5

The first time Penny meet my sisters dog



There was lots of this ! Think it might be because she is have a phantom pregnancy at the moment, she got a bit feed up with his nose under her backside the whole time.





And some flying





Wish I had been on the other side for this one.



Time for a rest


----------



## Poochisimo

Fab photos! Very cute.


----------



## leaky5

leaky5 said:


> Penny and Bailey.
> Bit of a baptism of fire for Bailey, she is the first dog he has meet since leaving his litter. She was not to bad with him, just tried to dominate him a bit.
> He is a Caviler / Bichon cross.


Ah, Penny we meet agian.


----------



## Shiny

She is the sweetest little dog!

Time to add scotties to my breed preference chart, when that day comes that I decide to get a dog.


----------



## reamann

Oh My, We have one named penny aswell! hope she is doing well!


----------



## Samantha Blount

Hi I wondered whether I could get in touch with you to discuss your scottie cross westie, Penny? My partner and I are looking for a scottie cross westie and I am wondering if you know any breeders? x


----------

